# Sin Moo and Vibrating Molars



## Instructor (Feb 23, 2015)

9 rules of Sin Moo



> "Close your mouth, bite down and make the "mmm" sound, feeling the vibration in your molars. This action "opens the gate" and initiates secretion of the adrenaline hormone. Hot or cold water damages the molars, and prevents the production of adrenaline."



GM Ji Han Jae has presented this idea in a few different publications.  Any Sin Moo folks in here?  Does anybody have any actual experience with this?  I haven't found any science on it yet in five minutes of Googling.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not Sin Moo, but I'll say it's hokum. Hook yourself up to a cardiac monitor. Or, for those who don't have one handy (what's wrong with you, doesn't everybody have one???) just feel your pulse. Bite down and start humming. Did your pulse rate shoot up significantly? 
No?
Then it didn't cause an adrenaline dump.
Drinking hot or cold water has no impact on the production of adrenaline.


----------



## Seth T. (Feb 23, 2015)

I train in Sin Moo. 
The last thing Ji Han Jae will tell you when speaking at a seminar is to learn what he is teaching, then try it, and then make it your own. So, for stuff like this, and meditation, these are things that have worked for him that he wants people to try. 

The molar vibration is usually done by clenching your molars and then (his words) "growl like a bear." I have practiced it a bit, and have found it's a good way to stay awake when driving late at night. I'm not getting a full adrenaline rush, I _know_ what that feels like, but it perks me up. We also work it into some of our meditation practices.

The stuff about hot or cold water is just a warning about keeping your teeth healthy. Besides messing with your health in general, you can't clench your teeth and growl if they have rotted and fallen out of your head.


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 23, 2015)

I am no initiate into these ideas, but they definitely exist in Chinese martial arts.  You might make a certain utterance when practicing a certain strike for example...think of those old seventies kung fu movies where the performers are making funny sounds at times when running their forms.  The specific sound is supposed to stimulate certain organs as well as to develop and coordinate different types of force/energy.

I'm not surprised elements of the same might have made it into other MA like hapkido.  As for the usefulness of such things, well I'll leave it up to each person to decide for themselves.  I used to spend a lot of time on iron palm training, something generally considered of low utility these days, and I thought I got value out of it.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 24, 2015)

While not entirely the same, my HKD and TKD instructor had us do similar exercises with danjeon breathing, which he believed (like many traditionalists) to develop and coordinate chi.  Here is a post I wrote last year on a personal experiment I did with it.

Danjeon Breathing long post Taekwondo Forums


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Raymond said:


> While not entirely the same, my HKD and TKD instructor had us do similar exercises with danjeon breathing, which he believed (like many traditionalists) to develop and coordinate chi.  Here is a post I wrote last year on a personal experiment I did with it.
> 
> Danjeon Breathing long post Taekwondo Forums



I guess since I don't do TKD and haven't for a very long time, I don't comment in the TKD forum all that often.  That is probably why I missed your previous post.  When I studied TKD, we did breathing exercises after a heavy workout of any kind, and we were aware of ki/gi/chi, and expected to use it.

It wasn't until I began studying HKD that I was taught to do tanjon breathing as part of the warmup.  I know that part of what I was to do was focus on the tanjon as I did the breathing exercises.  I didn't see any dramatic change.  But after a while, I realized that I had ki when needed.  Yes, I believe in it, as I have experienced it.  I can't account for anyone else.  

I can agree that if you discount it and don't believe in it, you will never experience it and will never gain any value from it.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 26, 2015)

Would like to be able to try this, but bereft of a few molars


----------



## Raymond (Feb 28, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> I guess since I don't do TKD and haven't for a very long time, I don't comment in the TKD forum all that often.  That is probably why I missed your previous post.  When I studied TKD, we did breathing exercises after a heavy workout of any kind, and we were aware of ki/gi/chi, and expected to use it.
> 
> It wasn't until I began studying HKD that I was taught to do tanjon breathing as part of the warmup.  I know that part of what I was to do was focus on the tanjon as I did the breathing exercises.  I didn't see any dramatic change.  But after a while, I realized that I had ki when needed.  Yes, I believe in it, as I have experienced it.  I can't account for anyone else.
> 
> I can agree that if you discount it and don't believe in it, you will never experience it and will never gain any value from it.



Yeah I used to post a lot, since it was the closest thing I could find to talk about Korean arts before I found this site (the instructor I trained with did TKD and HKD but I would say it leaned more towards the HKD side personally).  Now I post here but alot of great folks over there and I wouldn't be there if they hadn't sent me this way


----------

